# Badger in Dewitt



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone seen one in Michigan, very surprised to see one were I work.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I trapped one about 10-12 years ago in Oakland County. They are around, just not an animal that we see very often.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome critters, buddy has trapped several over the years in Lapeer county. I've only seen 1 in the wild myself, Ogemaw county.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a few here at my place. They showed up on trail cam about 9 years ago...I was pretty surprised to see them.


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Seen one few years ago in oscoda.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Many over the years on my ex-property in Mason County. Can face to face with one in Gratiot County about 4 years ago (walking to bow stand). I ran one way, and he ran the same way......mean critters when pi$$ed off.

Steve


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

hitechman said:


> Many over the years on my ex-property in Mason County. Can face to face with one in Gratiot County about 4 years ago (walking to bow stand). I ran one way, and he ran the same way......mean critters when pi$$ed off.
> 
> Steve


Cool. Thanks for all the replys..


----------



## Pond weasel (Apr 13, 2015)

I have trapped a few in Lapeer county


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Seen one up by Onaway about 5 years back i got a few pics before it dove in its hole.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw one in charlevoix co and one in wolverine co last year from my bow stand. First I'd ever seen in the wild.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> I saw one in charlevoix co and one in wolverine co last year from my bow stand. First I'd ever seen in the wild.


Cheboygan co I mean.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Got a trail cam pic of one last year in Ogemaw county. Ill see if I can find it.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I've seen them in shiawassee


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

We saw one up at Tawas camping one year. Out for a walk, kids are really little, they are maybe 20 feet ahead of us when my daughter points and says dad look is that a ground hog? It was maybe four feet away from her. I got them the hell out of there quick, I am only aware of their bad temper. It did nothing but go back the way it came. I was quite surprised to see it.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Have seen several over the past 15 years in Charlevoix county near Boyne area.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

stillfish said:


> Has anyone seen one in Michigan, very surprised to see one were I work.


Seen some in the Pigeon river area. And a few years ago saw one road killed just north of DeWitt.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've seen them in Jackson, Eaton and Calhoun Counties.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

I had one walk 15 feet from my blind while deer hunting in the western UP two years ago. Very cool experience.


----------

